# Black Neon Tetras & Cherry Shrimp



## sjuapseorn (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey all..

I made a foolish decision to put my cherries in my 29 gallon with my Black Neons.. Now I can't seem to find said cherries.. I randomly see 1 or 2 but I put about 15 in there..

did the tetras eat them?
Are they hiding in the massive jungle of plants and I just cant find them?

Anyone have any experience with this? I thought tetras were pretty well docile/herbivores.. I only got them to use as startup fish, but they're kinda nice looking and have colored up really nice since I started this tank so I'm torn between getting rid of them and keeping them.. but if they're gonna eat (or keep eating) my shrimp they are GONE!!!

Help!


----------



## StygianSteel (Apr 2, 2010)

sjuapseorn said:


> Hey all..
> 
> I made a foolish decision to put my cherries in my 29 gallon with my Black Neons.. Now I can't seem to find said cherries.. I randomly see 1 or 2 but I put about 15 in there..
> 
> ...


Could very well be hiding if you have enough places. I've seen Cherries kept with Neons with some success in general, though they may well eat some babies. I'd bet on hiding. Probably intimidated by the fish/potential predators around. Lots of Java moss tends to lure them into more view because they feel safe among it. I just saw a neon & cherry shrimp tank where this was the case.

I wound up with some cherries in my community tank (wasn't the original plan) and I don't see them very often (1 or 2 at a time), but I'm pretty sure they're just hiding.


----------



## sjuapseorn (Feb 17, 2011)

It's sad though.. I would rather see the cherries than the Tetras...

Now don't get me wrong, they're nice looking and all but I much prefer the look of the cherries.

Maybe i should call my LFS and see if they'll do a trade on the Blacks for some RCS 
seeing as how they want 65$ for 20 shrimps.. X_x


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Too bad you don't live closer, my next fish are going to be black neons. My cherry shrimp never come out to view. I only saw my last one out today. I doubt the neons ate them. My bet is the shrimp are hiding out in the bottom somewhere in the plants.


----------



## laurenrocksth (Apr 2, 2011)

I'd vote for hiding, especially if you have lots of plants. I have a very active planted 55g that has about 50 RCS. The only time I see them is if I'm doing a rescape


----------



## JoraaÑ (Jun 29, 2009)

Among other Tetra's black Tetra's are #1 to eat shrimp...based in my experience...


----------



## sjuapseorn (Feb 17, 2011)

Well I saw 1 shrimp tonight.. she was munching on some food bits that got stuck in the java moss.. so atleast 1 is alive

*sigh* Live and learn..


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

Hopefully they're all hiding.


----------



## sepehr (Oct 6, 2010)

I have cardinals, priscellas, rummy noses, ottos, threadfin rainbowfish with RCS with no problems. They would make a quick meal out of the babies though...a few get eaten and many of them get to become an adult.


----------



## coldmantis (Aug 17, 2010)

I have kept cherries with goldfish, guppies, big ass swordtails and have 0 problems with the fish eating the shrimp or babies.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 16, 2011)

I have a bloodfin tetra and he gets along with my ghost shrimp.


----------



## sjuapseorn (Feb 17, 2011)

Since I haven't posted in here lately..

I know for a fact I have 2 Very red cherries in there.. I saw them yesterday. Too bad the 2 that I saw are both female.. lol..


----------

